# Vineland NJ Wine Competition Aug. 10th 2013



## joeswine

Vineland NJ is holding their annual Amateur Wine Competition to be held in the city of Vineland, NJ. 
It's free to enter, just send in 3 bottles. 
I am attaching the form for everyone to download.
Instructions are on the form.
I wont be entering as I will be helping orchestrate it, so now all of you have a chance to win!!  
Cheers!
Joeswine 

View attachment 2013 wine competition entry form.pdf


----------



## jswordy

Glad to see all your meetings and hard work are coming to a good crescendo, Joe.


----------



## joeswine

*It"s about time*





JUST like others out there I tend to want to go out of the norm and try something else, this competition is a small town one but fun...you should enter....


----------



## Wine-O

I sent in 4 entries, the price was right!!
I live in North Jersey but I know Vineland well, I run a Garden Center and I visit the area quite often purchasing from the many nurseries in the area.
Best of luck with the event Joe.


----------



## joeswine

*Vineland NJ Amateur Wine Competition Aug 10 2013*

thanks wine o for the support, next year we will be putting this out earlier, thanks again.


----------



## joeswine

*Vineland*

Thank you fellows, so far we get to full cases of wine from out-of-state and had to come from us thank you again .

*Vineland wine contest is being broken down into two *components , first the judges choice awards will be held between August 3 and August 10 all winners will be notified , *part two *the *People's choice awards, w*ill be held on October 16 , the reason for that is that there wasn't enough outside, street vendor participation , that's a good thing because this now takes the venue inside and blends it with an event that is quite popular down here , so the wines you sent will not only be judged professionally as planned, but the second half, the* People's choice awards *will be at a paid function ,where food is served, people pay a fee to get in and the wine will be judged , this I can assure you, t*his is also a much better set up, once again all winners will be notified . that your update................................................................*


----------



## Wine-O

Sounds good Joe. Let us know the details on the October event in case we can make it.


----------



## joeswine

*Wine 0*

Did you send? Are you sending? If so e-mail me with your correct name and address no make sure YOUR WINES are taken care. This would be even better event split into ................. thanks for staying in touch JP


----------



## Wine-O

Joe,
My wines were delivered yesterday, you should have all of my info but if you need more let me know.
Dave Becker
Dover, NJ


----------



## joeswine

*Dave*

Yes, I seen them now I know who they belonged to Thank you ....................................... JP


----------



## joeswine

*wine judging*

VIEW POINTS ON JUDGING/ BEFORE YOU SEND A WINE OUT INTO THE WORLD ASK YOURSELF THESE QUESTIONS?HOW DO YOU SCORE?


using the univ. of cal.Davis 
• Appearance/Clarity 
(possible 2 points)
• Color 
(possible 2 points)
• Aroma/Bouquet 
(possible 4 points)
• Total Acidity 
(possible 2 points)
• Sweetness 
(possible 1 point)
• Body 
(possible 1 point)
• Flavor 
(possible 2 points)
• Acescency (Bitterness) 
(possible 1 points)
• Astringency 
(possible 1 points)
• Overall Quality 
(possible 4 points)




The following is a set of guidelines for how to award points within each category.
*Appearance/Clarity:*

The visual appearance of a wine is an important factor in influencing a wine taster. Modern winemaking techniques almost guarantee that all wine made today is bright, clear and attractive to look at. 



Brilliant, near-sparkly, 
clear with no haze or particulates 
(2 points)
Bright, some sparkle, 
clear with no haze or particulates 
(1.5 points)
Dull, mostly clear, 
perhaps a hint of haze or particulates 
(1 point)
Cloudy, unclear 
with a distinct haze or particulates 
(0 points)



*Color:*

Like the appearance of a wine, color plays an important role in influencing wine taster opinions. Wine color should always be appropriate for the varietal and age of the wine being assessed.



Appropriate color for varietal/type and age 
(2 points)
Nearly correct color for varietal/type and age 
(1.5 points)
Slightly off color for varietal/type and age 
(1 point)
Flawed color for varietal/type and age 
(0 points)



*Aroma/Bouquet:*

Most wines exhibit highly-complex odors. The odors found in wines are really made up of two components: aroma and bouquet. Aroma is the set of odors that are related to the grape varietal(s) used to make the wine. Bouquet is the set of odors that are a result of the wine making process. The term “bottle bouquet” applies specifically to those odors caused as a result of the bottle aging process.



Distinct varietal characteristics, balanced bouquet 
(4 points)
Simply fruity characteristics, some bouquet 
(3 points)
Little varietal character, simple bouquet 
(2 points)
Underdeveloped nose, closed, non-apparent 
(1 point)
Defective nose, off odors 
(0 points)



*Total Acidity:*

Wines are considered balanced when total acidity, body and alcohol are in the proper proportion to one another. Wines lacking acidity often taste “flabby,” while wines with too much acidity often taste sharp, or unripe.



Proper balance, appropriate for varietal/type 
(2 points)
Slightly out-of-balance, high/low acidity 
(1 point)
Well out-of-balance, tart/flabby 
(0 points)



*Sweetness:*

Sweetness is an attribute that can enhance or detract from a wine. For each wine type/style, there are appropriate levels of sweetness that should be present.



Appropriate sweetness, well enhanced/well balanced
(1 point)
Slightly off, either too sweet or too dry for type 
(.5 point)
Far off, cloying, out-of-balance for type 
(0 point)



*Body:*

Body is the term used to describe mouth feel and weight. Full-bodied wines taste heavier in the mouth than do light-bodied wines, often having a “chewy” sensation on the palate.



Appropriate body for varietal/type and age
(2 points)
Nearly correct body for varietal/type and age
(1.5 points)
Slightly heavy/slightly thin for varietal/type and age 
(1 point)
Too heavy (clumsy)/too thin (vapid) 
for varietal/type and age
(0 points)



*Flavor:*

Wines exhibit a wide range of tastes and flavors that often become more complex as wine ages. Wines should also exhibit appropriate flavor characteristics/complexity for its varietal/type.



Complex flavors, 
appropriate for varietal/type and age
(2 points)
Simple flavors, 
appropriate for varietal/type and age 
(1.5 points)
Agreeable flavors, 
appropriate for varietal/type and age
(1 point)
Non-descript flavors, 
in-appropriate for varietal/type and age 
(0 points)



*Acescency (Bitterness):*

Acescency is the measure of bitterness in a wine and is frequently part of the varietal characteristics of a wine. Regardless of varietal characteristics, a wine should remain balanced and the bitterness, if present should not detract from the wine.



Well balanced, no perceptible bitterness 
(1 point)
Slightly bitter, but still in balance 
(.5 points)
Overly bitter, un-balanced 
0 points)



*Astringency:*

Astringency is the measure of tannin in a wine. Tannin is the compound responsible for the dry, puckering sensation one feels after tasting a glass of (red) wine. Because tannin is generally found in higher amounts in young, full-bodied wines and less so in well-aged wines, one must be careful to measure astringency based on the varietal/type and age of a wine.



Appropriate levels of tannin for 
the varietal/type and age 
(1 point)
Slightly high/low levels of tannin for 
the varietal/type and age 
(.5 points)
Overly tannic/overly flaccid for 
the varietal/type and age 
(0 points)



*Overall Quality:*

Points for overall quality are the most subjective piece of this scoring model. Generally these points are awarded based on the overall impression that the wine leaves on a taster.



Wines of “noble” quality 
with distinguishing characteristics 
(4 points)
Wines that are “charming” 
with some special characteristics 
(3 points)
Wines that are typical of the varietal/type and age 
(2 points)
Wines with no exceptional characteristics, 
but not flawed 
(1 points)
Wines with no exceptional characteristics, 
and possess flaws 
(0 points)
point system


----------



## Fabiola

Very good info...


----------



## joeswine

*Vineland NJ Amateur Wine Competition Aug 10 2013*

thanks for sending again ,good luck...jp the judging will be tuff this time out ,SOUTHWINDS WINERY will be doing the judging along with a few people for the wine industry here in south jersey, GOOD LUCK.


----------



## joeswine

*Vineland NJ Amatevur Wine Competition Aug 10 2013*

 THE judging started about 1:20 this after noon, we'll have to wait and see what transpires, good look to those who participated.


----------



## JohnT

Any updates joe?


----------



## joeswine

*Vineland NJ Amateur Wine Competition Aug 10 2013*





HAVEN'T HEARD FROM THEM YET ?PLACED A EMAIL TODAY ,SEE WHAT THEY COME BACK WITH.


----------



## joeswine

*Vineland NJ Amateur Wine Competition Aug 10 2013*

winners list thanks f
Below is the original email:

Again, thank you for participating in this year’s Homemade Wine Competition. 

The professional judges were here earlier this week, sampled each entry and selected the winners, which are noted below. Congratulations to those of you who won. Your Judges’ Choice medals will be shipped to you in the coming days. All entrants will receive the judges’ score sheets via regular mail (please be aware that one judge was from France. As such, his “1” looks like a “7” on the score sheets).

The People’s Choice portion of the competition will take place on Wednesday, October 16, beginning at 6:00 p.m. upstairs at Mori’s on Landis (830 E. Landis Ave) in Vineland, at Main Street Vineland’s annual “Taste of Vineland” event. This is a ticketed event at which attendees sample a wide variety of foods offered by many outstanding area restaurants. 

Normally, the cost to attend is $40.00 per person; however, since each of you has already made an in-kind contribution by virtue of entering the wine competition, we are pleased to offer tickets to you at just $20.00 each (please note that this applies only to you as a contestant: any friends or family are certainly welcome to attend, but as this is a fundraiser to support projects going on in downtown Vineland, their cost would be $40.00 per person). The event has a limited number of tickets available, so if you are interested in attending, please let me know and I will be glad to reserve tickets for you. 

While we would love to have you attend, please know that it is *not* necessary for you to be at the event; and whether you attend or not will have no bearing on the final results. Judging will be carried out anonymously (just as it was during the professional judging) and winners will be announced thereafter with People’s Choice medals being subsequently shipped. 

Again, thank you and congratulations to all of this year’s winners!

Dry Red:
- 1st Place: Pinot Noir: Benson Binggeli of Millville, NJ
- 2nd Place: Barbera: John Casadia of Vineland, NJ
- 3rd Place: Petit Verdot: Dave Becker of Dover, NJ

Semi Dry Red:
- 1st Place: Chilean Syrah: Ronald Petrosky and David Battistini of Vineland, NJ
- 2nd Place: Valpolicella: Ronald Petrosky and David Battistini of Vineland, NJ
- 3rd Place: Sangiovese: Joe Pauline of Franklinville, NJ

Sweet Red:
- 1st Place: Raspberry: John Casadia of Vineland, NJ
- 2nd Place: Late Harvest Pinot Noir: Dave Becker of Dover, NJ
- 3rd Place: Ruby Cabernet: Pete Preziosi and Dominick Hillard of Vineland, NJ

Dry White:
- 1st Place: Muscat Symphony/Sauvignon Blanc/Chardonnay: Dave Becker of Dover, NJ
- 2nd Place: Viognier: Charles Mish of Vineland, NJ
- 3rd Place: Soave: Doug Atkinson of Brooklawn, NJ

Semi Dry White: 
- 1st Place: Pinot Gris: Charles Mish of Vineland, NJ
- 2nd Place: Riesling/Muller Thurgan/Elbing: Charles Mish of Vineland, NJ
- 3rd Place: Riesling: Charles Mish of Vineland, NJ

Sweet White:
- 1st Place: Sauvignon Blanc: Charles Mish of Vineland, NJ
- 2nd Place: Strawberry Lemonade Riesling: Dave Becker of Dover, NJ
- 3rd Place: Piesporter: Joe Pauline of Franklinville, NJ

Other, Semi Dry:
- 1st Place: Blueberry: Carlton “Skip” Measley of Winslow, NJ
- 2nd Place: Spiced Pumpkin: James Castelli of Burlington, NJ
- 3rd Place: Apple: James Castelli of Burlington, NJ

Other, Sweet:
- 1st Place: Zinfandel/Pomegranate: Joe Pauline of Franklinville, NJ
- 2nd Place: Almond: Joe Pauline of Franklinville, NJ
- 3rd Place: Blueberry: Lana Brigante of Voorhees, NJ
*Judges:*

*Lorre Allen* of Southwind Vineyard. Lorre has been making wine for her family and friends for years, mostly lush reds. She makes wine in the _Bordeaux style_ having previously been a French teacher and a fan of all things French. She and her husband Dr. Joseph Riley planted and incorporated Southwind Vineyard in 2006.

Jonathan Choukroun Chicheportiche of Bordeaux, France. Jonathan is a gourmet food and wine blogger who has judged world-class wine competitions in Paris, and is currently an intern at Southwind Vineyard. His blog is _Vert de Vin_ and is available in both English and French. 


Todd A. Noon, Executive Director
VDID/Main Street Vineland
603 E. Landis Avenue
Vineland, NJ 08360
856/794-8653 - phone
856/794-2541 - fax
www.mainstreetvineland.org

*Join us on Sat., Sept. 28 from 10am-5pm for our 3rd Annual Wedding Weekend!*

*Visit participating wedding-related businesses on Landis Avenue for a chance to win great prizes, including free jewelry from DeSoto Jewelers.*

*See www.mainstreetvineland.org for details.*


*From:* Joseph Pauline [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Wednesday, August 14, 2013 10:49 AM
*To:* Noon Todd
*Subject:* Re: vineland winners



no when were they sent?



*From:* Noon Todd <[email protected]>
*To:* Joseph Pauline <[email protected]> 
*Sent:* Tuesday, August 13, 2013 1:55 PM
*Subject:* RE: vineland winners


Didn’t you get the email of the winners?



Todd A. Noon, Executive Director

VDID/Main Street Vineland

603 E. Landis Avenue

Vineland, NJ 08360

856/794-8653 - phone

856/794-2541 - fax

www.mainstreetvineland.org



*Join us on Sat., Sept. 28 from 10am-5pm for our 3rd Annual Wedding Weekend!*



*Visit participating wedding-related businesses on Landis Avenue for a chance to win great prizes, including free jewelry from DeSoto Jewelers.*



*See www.mainstreetvineland.org for details.*




*From:* Joseph Pauline [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Tuesday, August 13, 2013 1:51 PM
*To:* Noon Todd
*Subject:* vineland winners





when can I get a list to post?

























&lt;meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0;URL=launch?reason=no_js_enabled"&gt; 


Minimize

Close

0
 





or participating


----------



## Wine-O

Not bad, 4 for 4 for me. 
1 First Place
2 Second Place
1 Third Place
I'm looking forward to the peoples choice portion, that should be interesting.
Thanks Joe


----------



## joeswine

*Winexperts selection amarone*





WE ARE GOING TO BE SPONCERED BY WINE EXPERT ON THIS EXCITING KIT THE TOP LINE AMARONE KIT,THIS ALL CAME ABOUT WITH THE WINE KIT PHOTO /PROCESS OF THE SANGIOVESE KIT ,THEY LIKED THE WAY IT WAS DONE IN ALL ASPECTS,BUT WE HAD TO WAIT FOR TIM VANDERGRIFT TO COME BACK FROM VACATION TO GIVE HIS APPROVIAL,AND HE DID,SO WERE ON .


STARTING SOON- SELECTION ITALIAN AMARONE KIT WITH ALL THE TRIMMINGS AND A TWIST...STAY TOON TO( WHEN GOOD WINES GONE BAD),AND THANK YOU FOR FOLLOWING,,JP


----------



## joeswine

*party wine kits*

THE PROCESS...............MOST ALL THESE KITS HAVE THE SAME PROPERTIES ,JUST FOLLOW THE PROCESS TO THE FINISH.. AFTER FERMENTATION IS COMPLETED RE-RACK ADD THE FINEING AGENTS,RE-RACK AFTER WHEN FINEING IS COMPLETED ADD CHEMS AS DIRRECTED AND FPAC STIR AND LET SIT FOR 24 HRS.THEN BOTTLE.


----------



## RCGoodin

Wine-O said:


> Not bad, 4 for 4 for me.
> 1 First Place
> 2 Second Place
> 1 Third Place
> I'm looking forward to the peoples choice portion, that should be interesting.
> Thanks Joe


 
Congratulations David Becker..........................one of our forum's finest.

Great job...


----------



## Wine-O

I've made several Lounge kits, I really like the Long Island Iced Tea! But the best one I did was make the Cosmo and the Pina Colada kits and mix them together for a Cosmo Colada. The cranberry takes some of the sweetness out of the colada and it is just amazing. It looks just like pink grapefruit juice!
Also from Vineco they had a couple of 'cocktail' kits as well and these they give you a kit to make 6 gallons and then they give you 2 f-packs of flavoring to make 2 different 3 gallon cocktails. Again I mixed them together to make a Creamsickle Colada and a Strawberry Lemonade (which got me a second place in this competition!).


----------



## Wine-O

Thanks RC, very kind words indeed!!
Let's not forget about Joe, he got 4 for 4 as well!!


----------



## RCGoodin

Wine-O said:


> Thanks RC, very kind words indeed!!
> Let's not forget about Joe, he got 4 for 4 as well!!


 
Joe, my apologies. I didn't notice you won 4 medals. I didn't recognize your last name. You are my wine making mentor. All the medals you won re-enforce why I think that way.


----------



## JohnT

Congrats Joe and Dave. You guys have done Jersey Proud!


----------



## Wine-O

Thanks John. Hope all is well with you. Did you enter this one? My wife and I also each received a best in show award (my fruit wine, her dessert wine) at the Sussex County Fair this year, I didn't see you there either. They are doing that one much better now with AMS judges and not cooking the wines in the sun!!
Dave


----------



## joeswine

*johnt*

YOU should have entered, this one with a bold red, that would have been a triple play and this is a tough category to break the link the good old boy feeling, however this season the judging was a lot more open minded to taste and types ,that was a plus for all who entered,.....


----------



## joeswine

*simple syrup and extracts*

In the case of the amarone wine kit, we need to make a simple syurp from dextrose .......................... This is the process I use it should always be in your toolbox a couple of quarts should always hang around they last forever or almost.


----------



## joeswine

*party wine kits*

PARTY WINE KITS IN REVIEW..These are fun kids to make and become an extraordinary amount of flavors try one you like them at least my wife does, And so do all her friends


----------



## joeswine

*Party wines*

Something different?


----------



## Wine-O

Mix the Cosmo and colada together, its really good that way!!
I also used that cat label and won a gold for it at winemakers label competition.


----------



## joeswine

*Other peoples wine*

Would you like to post yours with us? A SMALL SAMPLE IS REQUIRED SO THAT WE CAN GIVE YOU A TRUE Evaluation before posting...


----------



## joeswine

*Wine on parade*

Wine on parade take a look


----------



## joeswine

*extracts and simple syurp*

Become creative"think outside the box"


----------



## joeswine

*Something new at my door*

From lone star lori,,,


----------



## joeswine

*Coffee port*

COFFEE PORT ENHANCED VERSION


----------



## Wine-O

Joe, my wife just bottled her Black Forest Port, it is really good. That's the new one that came out this year.
Sorry I could't make the peoples choice event, how was it? I was looking forward to meeting you. How did we do?
Dave


----------



## joeswine

*People's choice awards*

You should be getting an e-mail I got mine today I'm not mistaken you took a third-place for your Muscat blend, a first-place for your strawberry lemonade, my friend Jim was a member of our wine club also do real well he took first place for scanty the first place for his apple wine as second place for his spiced pumpkin, I received first place for my zinfandel pomegranate and a third-place for my almond wine and a third-place or my PIESPORTER, Fabio and New Mexico one of third-place for his white Merlot.

I didn't have anything in the distribution of the wine far as replacing the category the people who do a lot of training with live where but you get the e-mail congratulations, stay in touch.

Yours always JP


----------



## joeswine

*when and why?*





*Remembering the differences* 
*Capitalization*, is the process of adding sugar unfermented grape must in order to increase the alcohol content after fermentation. The technique was developed by the French chemist John Antoine Claude CHAPTAL, for whom it was named contrary to popular belief, this process does not make the wines sweeter but only artificially inflates the alcohol content. Additionally, the sugar in capitalized wine cannot be tasted.





Potassium metabolic sulfate, wine, or must additive, where informed sulfur dioxide gas. This both prevents most wild microorganisms from growing, and it acts as protective antioxidants, protecting both the color, and a delicate flavor typical dosage is 1/4 teaspoon potassium metabolic sulfate from 6 gallon bucket of must. Winemaking equipment to sanitize by sprang with a 1% solution or two tables teaspoons potassium metabolic sulfate per liter solution.





_Potassium sorbate_, is used to inhibit molds, and yeast in wine. Also known affectionately as wine stabilizer potassium sorbate produces sorbate acid when added to the wine. It serves two purposes. When active fermentation has ceased and the wine is rack for the final time after clearing, potassium sorbate will render any surviving yeast incapable of multiplying. yeast living at that moment can continue fermenting any residual sugar into CO2 and alcohol, but when they die no new yeast will be present to cause future fermentation. when a wine is sweetened before bottling, potassium sorbate is used to prevent from re-fermentation when used in conjunction with potassium metabolic sulfate. It is primarily used with sweet wines, sparkling wines, and some hard ciders but may be added to table wines which exhibit difficulty in maintaining clearly after fining.





*Do you remember these*? Do You know how to use these? What you should do is copy this now this whole thread and post in your work. As a reference point as I do.



.......... until it becomes memory.




_Last edited by joeswine; 10-17-2013 at 04:36 PM.



*Remembering the differences* 
*Capitalization*, is the process of adding sugar unfermented grape must in order to increase the alcohol content after fermentation. The technique was developed by the French chemist John Antoine Claude CHAPTAL, for whom it was named contrary to popular belief, this process does not make the wines sweeter but only artificially inflates the alcohol content. Additionally, the sugar in capitalized wine cannot be tasted.





Potassium metabolic sulfate, wine, or must additive, where informed sulfur dioxide gas. This both prevents most wild microorganisms from growing, and it acts as protective antioxidants, protecting both the color, and a delicate flavor typical dosage is 1/4 teaspoon potassium metabolic sulfate from 6 gallon bucket of must. Winemaking equipment to sanitize by sprang with a 1% solution or two tables teaspoons potassium metabolic sulfate per liter solution.





Potassium sorbate, is used to inhibit molds, and yeast in wine. Also known affectionately as wine stabilizer potassium sorbate produces sorbate acid when added to the wine. It serves two purposes. When active fermentation has ceased and the wine is rack for the final time after clearing, potassium sorbate will render any surviving yeast incapable of multiplying. yeast living at that moment can continue fermenting any residual sugar into CO2 and alcohol, but when they die no new yeast will be present to cause future fermentation. when a wine is sweetened before bottling, potassium sorbate is used to prevent from re-fermentation when used in conjunction with potassium metabolic sulfate. It is primarily used with sweet wines, sparkling wines, and some hard ciders but may be added to table wines which exhibit difficulty in maintaining clearly after fining.





*Do you remember these*? Do You know how to use these? What you should do is copy this now this whole thread and post in your work. As a reference point as I do.



.......... until it becomes memory.




Last edited by joeswine; 10-17-2013 at 04:36 PM. 
_


----------



## joeswine

*Sangiovese thread in review*

SANGIVESE THREAD IN REVIEW


----------



## joeswine

*Sangiovese thread in review*

*SANGIOVESE THREAD IN REVIEW* ​ 
*Winexpert Sangiovese*​Here is the beginning of the process. We are starting with an inexpensive wine kit from Wine Expert- World Vineyard. It's an Italian Sangiovese. My friend, Katie (Neviawen from the forum here) was here at my house to document the process for us all. I will include pictures throughout the making of this kit, as well as what we are going to do to take an inexpensive kit and make great wine from it. 

Step 1: We have acquired our kit, sanitized everything, and laid out all of our tools before we started. 

Step2: Added 1/2 gallon of hot water to my fermentation bucket and added bentonite. Stirred until no clumps. 

Step 3: Opened up the bag of "grape juice" and dumped into the bucket and stirred.

Step 4; Added 1/2 gal of spring water to the empty bag (where the juice came from, to rinse it out) and swished it around. Added that to the bucket and stirred. 

Step 5: Topped the bucket off w/ spring water to the 6 gallon mark and stirred more. 

Step 6: Took our specific gravity reading. Posted that on our hanging tag.

Step 7: Added 2 bags of oak chips and pitched the yeast. (sprinkled it on top, do not stir). 

Step 8: Cover the top of the bucket with a clean towel. This will prevent anything from falling into it. 

Then we wait 5-7 days. We will then move onto the next phase. 



*Next:
*Ok, today is 7 days from when we started this kit. We took our specific gravity reading and it is at 1.028. Slowly it's fermenting dry. 
I also put up a picture of what the bucket looks like right now. You can see there are some bubbles and oak chips floating on top. It smells great! Stay tuned- it will be going into the carboy for secondary fermentation soon.. 



*Next:
*Sorry this was so late getting posted. I had a few hectic weeks. I did manage to take the pictures to keep up with the process. Here we go- it’s getting interesting!

10 days after we started this kit, we checked the Specific Gravity and it is 1.000- it is almost dry. Now is when we add the raisons and powdered oak (wine tannin powder). We are using 1 pound of black raisons (you can use white raisons for white wines) and we are using 4 tbsp. of the powdered oak. 

Here is a picture of the powdered oak and raisons at the bottom of our carboy. 

For our demonstration we are using the auto-syphon instead of my wine pump. This is the most basic tool for this job and is what most beginner home winemakers have handy. Transferring the wine from the primary fermentation bucket to the carboy helps to degas the wine. 

When you get to the bottom of the bucket when syphoning, you can use wedges to prop up one end of the bucket. This helps you get the most out of your wine. 

We now have our wine in the 6 gallon carboy. Let’s stir it up good to get all the raisons and powdered oak mixed well. This also will help degas more. 

We are using a 6 gallon carboy but only have a 5 gallon batch of wine. I am filling the remaining 1 gallon of headspace with Nitrogen.Once this is racked again it will go into a 5 gallon carboy. 

As always, we write our latest specific gravity reading on our tag and hang it on the carboy.

Cover the carboy up with a towel to keep light out. 

 
*Next:
*Sangiovese Update: My oh My! It's tasty so far!
Here's our observation: 
There was a heavy body to it, medium tanins, nice bite and a zing of acidity. It will be a good wine when aged. 
Here's a few pictures. But first, let's explain what were looking at. 
There are 3 pictures here. One the side of the glass in the pictures you will notice a "clear smear". This is what we call the wine's "legs". Having these when you tip a glass of wine indicates that the wine has good body and alchohol content. 
Next, you will notice the "age line". This is the line that is between the surface of the wine and the distance to the color of the wine. The smaller this line is, the longer your wine has aged. You will see in our pictures that this wine is still very young yet the ring is close. That is the difference in a kit; they are made to age quick so you can drink them faster. 


*Final step to our Sangiovese kit: Bottling!
*


Before we started, we got all the tools out of our toolbox that we would need. We also sanitized all our bottles and had them ready.
What we had ready before we started:
Sanitized Bottles
Funnel
Ferrari Bottle Filler
Long Stirring wand
seals
corks
Packets of Sorbate and K-Met that came with the kit
my bottle sealing tool (don't know what it's called but it holds the seal on top the bottle while I dip it into boiling water), notice we didn't filter, that's because we racked down to clear.

Next, we dumped the 2 packets of ingredients into the carboy and gave it a stir w/ the wand (I didn't take a picture of this, you all know how to just give it a stir.)

I then placed the Ferrari bottling tool on top of an empty bottle, put the larger hose into the carboy and applied suction to the smaller hose to start the syphon. Once the wine starts to flow I place this smaller hose into an empty bottle just so it's out of the way. 

What is great about this tool is that once a bottle is full it automatically stops the wine flow so that it doesn't overflow. You will see that it gets to a certain level in the little chamber and then it stops filling. When this happens you put the Ferrari tool into the next bottle and proceed. 

When you have all bottles filled, you cork them. Once they are corked you seal them.

Fit the seal over the bottle, I use a tool that holds the seal on top the bottle for me as I dip them into boiling water. I dip it in, give it one twist real quick and pull it out. (Literally takes 2 seconds and it's sealed.)


----------



## joeswine

*Sangiovese process*

IN THE BEGINNING..........


----------



## joeswine

*Sangiovese cont.*

SANGIOVESE PART 2..............


----------



## joeswine

*Sangivese process*

SANGIOVESE PART 3................


----------



## joeswine

*Sangiovese process*

IN THE END.......... HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE TRIP WITH US AND ALWAYS TRY TO *THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX*​


----------



## RCGoodin

BRAVO Master. Great job again.

Grasshopper.


----------



## joeswine

*Sangiovese in review*




 REVIEW THE SANGIOVESE HOW TO THREAD ABOVE,PM ME IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS.


----------



## joeswine

*Coffee [port in review*

MY COFFEE PORT PROCESS


----------



## joeswine

*Coffee port continued*

THE PROCESS CONTINUES  KEEP INN MIND THAT THE CARAMEL PORT IS THE SAME PROCESS WITHOUT THE ADDITION OF THE INSTANT COFFEE.


----------



## joeswine

*Party wines*

PARTY WINES ..........


----------



## joeswine

*For your review*

ON THIS THRREAD YOU CAN REVIEW THE COFFEE PORT OR THE SANGIOVESE PROCESS,ENJOY AND PROCESS............... WITH OUR GANG???


----------



## joeswine

*Coffee port*

you can't go wrong with this kit

 tannins and instant coffee in the secondary


----------



## joeswine

*The bottling*

SIMPLFIED BOTTLING FOR THE BEGINNER. HAVING THE CORRECT TOOLS IN YOUR TOOL BOXS TAKES THE WORK OUT OF IT..LOOK......................................




GOT IT!


----------



## joeswine

*Bottling themanual way*

DO YOU HAVE ALL THE MANUAL TOOLS NEEDED TO BOTTLE ////////////////////////////////////////CHECK IT OUT???// ANY QUESTION?


----------



## joeswine

*Manual bottling*

ANY QUESTIONS??????????? ANY QUESTIONS ANY QUESTIONS  ANY QUESTIONS??????????????????????


----------



## JohnT

Yes, 

What the heck is this????


----------



## sour_grapes

John,

It holds the capsule on whilst you dunk it in the boiling water.


----------



## JohnT

Oh, lol, OK.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Oh, lol, OK.



It took me a while to figure it out the first time I saw it. In one of the pictures I have seen before, you can just barely see it holding on the capsule. I cannot see it in this batch of pictures.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ahh, there it is:


----------



## joeswine

*tools of the*

*some* people use water to seal and others use air, I use the water method and like the fact that you can get a complete seal in 5 seconds or less and not get scalded like in the begging, lessons learned, a great tool in the winemakers tool box. *simplicity don't you think? *


----------



## franki1926

Is there a date set for the 2014 contest ?


----------



## joeswine

*Sangiovese*

FROM BEGINNING TO END 3 PHASES...


----------



## joeswine

*Sangiovese process*

SANGIOVESE PROCESS.................. SANITATION IS KEY TO ANY GOOD WINE MAKING PRACTICES,READING AND UNDERSTANDING WHAT YOUR END GOAL IS IS JUST AS IMPORTANT AS KNOWING WHAT TASTE PROFILES YOUR ALSO TRYING TO ACHIEVE,FOR WHATS THE POINT IF YOUR MAKING A SANGIOVESE AND IT ENDS UP TASTING NOTHING LIKE IT,TASTE PROFILES ARE A GENERALIZATION OF THE WINES OVERALL AROMA AND STRUCTURAL MAKEUP,THIS IS IMPORTANT TO UNDERSTAND FOR THAT'S WHY WE MAKE CERTAIN WINES TO TAKE LIKE THEMSELVES AND NOT ALL ALIKE,GOT IT!


A BASIC SANGIOVESE SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST THESE CHARACTERISTICS:ITALIAN SANGIOVESE HAS A BRIGHT RED CHERRY CHARACTER,OVERLAYING STRAWBERRY NOTES,WITH HINTS OF VIOLETS AND WHITE PEPPER.IT'S MEDIUM BODY AND LONG ,WONDERFULLY SMOOTH,TANNIN FINISH IS LIVENED BY A ZING OF ACIDITY AND TOASTY OAK,THIS IS THE GENERAL MOOD OF THE WINE AND THAT IS WHAT YOU SHOULD SHOOT FOR NOTHING LESS,,,GOT IT!


 AFTER A BRIEF REST AND A FINISHED PRIMARY WE WILL MOVE ON TO THE ADDITION OF RAISINS AND TANNINS,,,,STAY TONED


----------



## joeswine

*Sangiovese process with raisins*

..........................................

SANGIOVESE PROCESS MOVING FORWARD

 DOING THE NORMAL PROCESS ROUTINES,WE MOVE INTO BOTTLING


----------



## joeswine

*Sanginovese bottling*

*SANGIOVESE AT THE FINISH,.....*



* PLANNING AND HAVING THE RIGHT TOOLS IN OUR TOOL BOX HELPS MAKE "THE LABOR OF LOVE "AS IT'S SPOKEN,CREATIVE AND YOUR WINE WILL GROW IN RESPECT TO YOUR SKILLS AND ABILITIES,STAY TRUE TO THE WINES CHARASTICS AND THINK OUT SIDE THE BOX.*


----------



## joeswine

*Hammonton rotary wine contest 2014*

A strong contest to break into.results

MENTAL NOTES:THIS IS THE THIRD TIME IN 3 DIFFERENT CONTEST THE *COFFEE PORT* WITH THE ADD TWEAKS HAS SET A 1ST PLACE STANDARD/THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE BASE KIT AND THE TWEAKS ARE LARGE AND NOTICEABLE.

THE *CRANBERRY MALBEC 1ST PLACE..* HAS COME INTO IT'S OWN VERY BALANCED BETWEEN FRUIT AND JUICE I WOULD DO THIS AGAIN.


THE *CARAMEL PORT 2ND PLACE* IS GOING TO BE STUNNING WITH A LITTLE MORE TIME IN THE BOTTLE .

THE* VALPOLICELLA* *1ST* AND* 3RD*,THE PREJUDGES OPENED UP THIRD FOR IT (THE RULE IS FOR ONLY 1ST /2ND PLACES ) IT IS 4 YEARS OLD AND HAS ALL THE GREAT TRAITS THE BIG ITALIAN REDS HAVE.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, congrats, Joe! That is quite a haul!


----------



## jswordy

Dammit Joe, now I am THIRSTY! 

Sweet medal....


----------



## JohnT

Joe, 

I was really doing great on my whole "lent thing". Now I happen upon your pics above. Your KILLING me man!!! 

Congrats, well earned!


----------



## joeswine

*Wines and friends*

here are some of the wines i've recieved though time see if you know who's they are?


----------



## Tom

Not to jump on joeswine thread but there is a wealth of knowledge in the wine threads that I put there for your conveince.
here is one on Profiles, http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f65/wine-profiles-download-document-3475/


----------



## sour_grapes

joeswine said:


> here are some of the wines i've recieved though time see if you know who's they are?



First one, Dave, 3rd one Dan. Sorry, don't know nos. 2 or 4.


----------



## joeswine

*Who's wine*

#1 is dangerious dave............*dragons blood*
#2 is eblasim9............*coffee port*
#3 is running wolf.................*TRIO of ports*
#4 is mine.......left to right. *Cranberry Melbec*.............*caramel port*....*amarone*...*coffee port*...


----------



## joeswine

*who's are they?*

who's are they??????????????????


----------



## Boatboy24

Lone Star Lori, and...


----------



## joeswine

*Who's wine*

Yes lori's and tuscon's


----------



## joeswine

*Coffee cello*

COFFEE CELLO EASY TO MAKE AND EVEN EASIER TO DRINK.....

SHORT PROCESS...FOLLOW
Espresso Chello
What we used:
9 cups espresso (this is your base) (1 ball jar)
½ ball jar simple syrup
½ ball jar coffee bean extract
½ cup everclear
What to do: 
Add your base (all the espresso, dump in the pot.)
Next , add the coffee bean extract (little at a time, to taste).
Then, add simple syrup to taste, a little at a time. 
The, taste to see if the alch. Is good. Most likely, it will need more.
Add everclear to taste, make sure to not put too much that it overpowers. 
Once you are happy with the results, pour back into (2) clean ball jars and put the lids back on. It should sit a day or so to blend. Then you are ready for bottling.


----------



## joeswine

*Cello's*

Feedback Score: 0 reviews



 

Join Date: Nov 2007
Location: franklin township, nj
Posts: 3,337 
Liked 241 Times on 194 Posts
Likes Given: 4




 





*Zesting in the beginning* 
LETS PLAY..............................



Let's make a Cello! IMAGINE THE FLAVORS!
We are only making 2 bottles of lemoncello so that we can show you the process we use.
What you will need:
2 wine 375 wine bottles
mixing vessel (we used a clear pitcher)
wooden spoon
funnel
everclear lemon extract (we made this about month ago and stored in a Ball jar)
simple syrup (made with dissolved cane sugar)

Process:
First, we filled both of the 375ml wine bottles 3/4 the way full with simple syrup, this gives us our volume. We then dumped this into the pitcher.
Next, we filled each of the (2) 375ml wine bottles 1/2 way full of the lemon extract. Then dumped this into the pitcher.
Stir well. (you will see that it seperates because the simple syrup is heavier than the alcohol/extract.)
Once we tasted it and found that it tasted fine as is, we added 2-3 drops of yellow food coloring and gave it another stir. (Some people may ask why add food coloring, we added it to make it more eye appealing. Most commercial lemon cellos do HAVE some type of coloring in them.)
Then we filled the 375ml bottles and corked them. We had enough left over for a shot each to cheer our victory! 
​


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice write up, Joe. I'm going to be kicking off Orange and Lemon cellos in the next week or so using a similar methodology. I'm excited. The store bought stuff just isn't doing it for me anymore.


----------



## joeswine

*Cello's*

I agree once you get the hang of making the extract that in itself opens up a whole different perspective have fun. Remember the food coloring..................................................


----------



## joeswine

*Simple syrup*

*simple syrup* is a key component in wine making weather your boosting the alcohol level or doing a capitalizations process (same thing) or just back sweetening at the finish ,simple syrup is fundamentally a more assured way to go and the process is simple this is a tool every wine maker should have available in his or hers tool box.To make Simple Syrup
We use Pure Can Sugar Only.
Simple syrup is a 2 to 1 blend (2 parts sugar, 1 part water)
We use ball jars as a measuring device because that is what I store it in.
So, this batch was 4-to-2 blend. (4 ball jars sugar, 2 ball jars water)
which equates to 4 full ball jars of simple syrup ready to use anytime. 
First:
Measure out sugar to water ratio. 
Next, add sugar to a large metal pot.
Now is a good time to take the ball jars and place them in the sink in a tray and have your lids ready and your hot mittens (cooking gloves, whatever you call them!)
Make a well in the center, then dump the water into the well and stir until blended (not disolved yet.)
Next, turn the heat up to high. Stirring frequently until you see it start to clear a little with a light foam on top. Once you see this, you want to stir it constantly. It will go from simmer to rapid boil almost instantly when it's ready to go. Continue to stir, being careful to NOT GET ANY ON YOU! It will take your skin off, it's very HOT!
With a metal spoon you should see through the simple syrup just like water, it will be clear. You will know you are done when this happens. (It will be at a hard boil when this happens.)
You should already have your ball jars clean and ready to go. I place mine in a tin tray in the sink and fill the tray half way up w/ water. I place a wide mouth funnel inside the jars and take the boiling hot simple syrup and CAREFULLY fill the ball jars. Use your mitten and put the lids and rings on the jars and tighten them up. Turn the cold water on them and allow it to run in the tray. The process of the water cooling down the simple syrup will cause a vacuum in the jars and you will hear a "POP!". This will seal your ball jars and by the morning they will be cool and ready for you to handle. This simple syrup will stay good indefinitely. 
This is how I make simple syrup. Another tool in the toolbox.


----------



## joeswine

*Tools in the tool box*

*Capitalization*, is the process of adding sugar to unfermented grape must in order to increase the topical content after fermentation. The technique was developed by a French chemist from whom it was named contrary to popular belief, this process does not make the one sweeter but only artificially inflates the article content. Additionally, the sure it even capitalize one cannot be tasted.

*Potassium metabolic sulfite* is a common morning or must additive, where it forms sulfur dioxide gas . This both prevents most wild microorganisms growing, and it acts as a potent antioxidant, protecting both the color, and delicate flavors of wine.

Typical dosage is 1/4 teaspoon potassium metabolic sulfate per 6 gallon bucket of must prior to fermentation and 1/2 teaspoon per 6 gallon bucket at bottling.

Winemaking equipment sanitized by spraying with 1 ounce of SO2 solution.

*Potassium sorbate* is used to inhibit molds, and yeast in morning. Also known affectionately as one stabilizer, potassium sorbate produces sorbate acid when added to wine it serves two purposes. When active fermentations have ceased and the winds rack for the final time after clearing, potassium sorbate will render any surviving yeast incapable of multiplying. Yeast living at that moment can continue fermenting any residual sugar into CO2 and alcohol, but when they die no new lease will be present to cause future fermentation. When the wind is swing before bottling, potassium sorbate is used to prevent free fermentation when used in conjunction with potassium metabolic sulfite. It is primarily used with sweet wines, sparkling wines, and some hard ciders but may be added to table wines which exhibit difficulty in maintaining clarity and fining.

These tools are essential in an anyone's toolbox AND are essential in winemaking, you should understand how the process works when to implement and what you should expect the outcome to be this is what winemakers do whether it's at home or at a major winery we all do the same thing just on a different scale.If you are doing a kit you should know that some of this does not apply and some does apply that's why knowing when and how is essential the manufacturers instructions are very clear follow them no matter the outcome, unless you know how to tweak.


----------



## joeswine

*Sangiovese process with raisins*

Our Sangiovese Update
Today we bottled our Sangiovese Kit. We tasted before bottling. Its right on target as a Sangiovese should be and only took 90 days from start to finish. It has a nice body, good tannins, zip of acidity, smooth OKAY taste and hint of pepper. 
So, the tools we used for bottling:
Bottling "ferrari" (this makes bottling SO MUCH EASIER)
The packet of Sorbate and K-met that came with the wine kit
Big stirring spoon
Sanitized bottled (ours are already clean and ready to go on the bottling tree)
Corks
Funnel
Measuring spoon
Plastic seals
The process:
Add the chemicals to the carboy and give it a good stir
Start your auto siphon with the bottling Ferrari. (if you have one. If not use the good old fashioned tubing. This is the manual version for all of the "pumpies" out there.)
Fill up your bottles right up to about ½ inch after the "neck" of the bottle (right where the bottle gets skinnier at the top)
Once your bottles are filled, cork them. 
Next, wipe your bottles down with a clean rag so they are dry/clean and put the seals on them. I use a tool that holds the seals to the bottle for me as I dip it into boiling water. (see picture) You can also seal them with another heat source (ie. A hair dryer or heat gun but this is the way its done.)
Sometime next week our labels will come in the mail. We will take a pic of the finished product and upload it to conclude our post on "how to make an inexpensive wine kit taste great".

WE HAD A GOOD TIME MAKING THIS KIT TRY IT WITH THE RAISINS IN THE SECONDARY ALWAYS REMEMBER THAT YOUR OUTCOME MAY BE DIFFERENT FROM MINE ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX


----------



## LoneStarLori

I can smell that Sangiovese all the way down here! That is just a great kit with that tweak. Affordable and very tasty.


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting in the beggining*

SUMMERTIME IS FOR ZESTING AND MAKING CELLO'S DO YOU KNOW HOW? FOLLOW THE POST TO GET STARTED.............................................
Making Extracts​ All recipes are measured out with one quart Ball Jar.​*Citrus Extract*: Consists of The zest of 2 limes, the zest of 2 lemons, and the zest of 2 grapefruits, and the remainder is ever Kleer. 
*Coffee Extract*: fill Ball jar up with roasted coffee beans (your choice), fill the balance of the Ball jar with Ever Kleer. 
*Cinnemon Extract*- ~approx. 12 sticks per Ball jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Lemon extract*- The Zest of 12 lemons per jar, top up with Ever Kleer
*Orange extract*: The zest of approx.. 8 oranges per jar. Valenzia oranges work best but any type will do. 
*Key Lime Extract*: 1 bag of key limes with the limes cut in half. 
*Vanilla Extract*: 6 Madagascar Vanilla Beans, sliced length wise. Put all 6 in a ball jar and top off with Ever Kleer. 
At the end of one full year its best to pour the extract through some sort of filter (I strain mine through a coffee filter) and add some additional zest of the same type back to it and top it off with Ever Kleer.
* Making Simple Syrup​*Basic mix consists of : 2 qt. ball jars of cane sugar to 1 qt. ball jar of water. 
*Process:
*Place measured out sugar into a metal pot. Add the water to the mix (It’s a 2 to 1 ratio-mix). Bring the mixture to a boil, constantly stirring from the beginning of the process to the end until the liquid is clear. Have the ball jars already sanitized and ready for filling. Bring the simple syrup TO the jar and and funnel it into them (make sure your funnel is clean, too!) to fill them up. It will be hot so be very careful. Place the lids and metal rings onto the jars to seal them.
*Note*_: we put the very hot liquid into the jars while it is hot so as it cools it creates a vacuum seal to keep the mixture good. Done this way, your simple syrup will have a very long shelf life. 
_ Zesting Made Simple​Zesting is the process of the removal of the color of most citrus fruits and other entities that are oil extracted (for their essence). We use a micro plane zester to accomplish our end. See pictures. (If you do not have a micro plane zester you can use a fine cheese grater (Your goal is to get the color off the fruit, not the pitch, which is the "white stuff" underneath the very top layer of the fruit.)


----------



## joeswine

*Zesting in the beginning*

DID YOU REVIEW THE PROCESS AND THE POSSIBILITIES????? ZESTING NOW THAT'S EXCITING!


----------



## joeswine

*Simple syrup*

SIMPLE SYRUP IS A ITEM NO WINE MAKER SHOULD BE WITHOUT IN HIS OR HERS TOOL BOX AT THE READY ,EASY TO MAKE AND STORES LONG,FOLLOW THE PROCESS,USE IT FOR BACK SWEETING OR CAPITALIZATION SIMPLE SYRUP IS A WORK HORSE IN THE WINE CRAFT.FOLLOW THE PROCESS........................THE VOLUME IS A TWO TO ONE MIX SUGAR TO WATER..


----------



## joeswine

*Fruit fpac*

FRUIT FPAC...FOLLOW THE PROCESS IT'S EASY AND REWARDING... WHETHER YOU USE IT THEN OR FREEZE IT FOR LATTER YOUR READY IN THE DEAD OF THE WINTER FOR FLAVOR...DO YOU WANT TO???


----------



## joeswine

*Party wines*

GREAT FLAVORS AND IMAGINATION WITH THESE EASY TO MAKE KITS,FOLLOW THE PROCESS.


----------



## joeswine

*Making a grape fpac*

you can make a grape wet pac/fpac anytime ,planning is the key ,the process is simple and easy for anyone to do just follow the process and have a ball.


----------



## joeswine

This is a Vino Italiano Super Tuscan kit I purchased off the internet as an experiment. Just started it this morning. Posting the first round of pictures. more to come later. 
Joe


----------



## joeswine

*super Tuscan at $44.00?*

go back and follow the flow, a nice creative way to stretch your wine making dollars and create a 10.00 bottle of wine for the cost of 1.63,it can be done but you need planning and a game plan, what to try????//


----------



## joeswine

*expresso cello*

this is a winner of a cello follow the process and enjoy..........
Espresso Chello
What we used:
9 cups espresso (this is your base) (1 ball jar)
½ ball jar simple syrup
½ ball jar coffee bean extract
½ cup everclear
What to do: 
Add your base (all the espresso, dump in the pot.)
Next , add the coffee bean extract (little at a time, to taste).
Then, add simple syrup to taste, a little at a time. 
The, taste to see if the alch. Is good. Most likely, it will need more.
Add everclear to taste, make sure to not put too much that it overpowers. 
Once you are happy with the results, pour back into (2) clean ball jars and put the lids back on. It should sit a day or so to blend. Then you are ready for bottling.


----------



## joeswine

*Fruit fpac*

fpacks fun and flavor............easy to do just follow


----------



## joeswine

*Grape fpacs*

remember how we made our own fpac????


----------



## joeswine

*Grape fpacs*

go back and review the* grape fpac*, once you get the feel for it you'll be making them with out a second thought, great fun and added benefit's to the process..


----------



## joeswine

*Making a grape fpac*

MAKING A FPAC IS EASY AND FUN THEY ALSO CONTRIBUTE TO THE TEXTURE AND BODY OF THE WINES CONTENT.TRY ONE AND SEE IT'S EASY AND REWARDING...FOLLLOW THE PROCESS..


----------



## joeswine

*Fruit fpac*

for fun and flavor easy to do and flavor rewarding but it takes getting the process down..try it.


----------



## joeswine

*Fruit fpac*

fpacs for fun and flavor..follow the process and think outside the box...................


----------



## joeswine

*simple syrup*

A MUST FOR YOUR TOOL BOX ,SIMPLE SYRUP CAN DO A LOT OF DIFFERENT THINGS IF YOU KNOW HOW .EASY TO MAKE AND EASY TO USE.FOLLOW THE PROCESS...................................


----------



## joeswine

*Simple syrup continued*

THE BALANCE TO FOLLOW....BE CAREFUL IT'S VERY HOT.....
Simple syrup 

simple syrup is a key component in wine making weather your boosting the alcohol level or doing a capitalizations process (same thing) or just back sweetening at the finish ,simple syrup is fundamentally a more assured way to go and the process is simple this is a tool every wine maker should have available in his or hers tool box.
To make Simple Syrup We use Pure Can Sugar Only.
Simple syrup is a 2 to 1 blend (2 parts sugar, 1 part water)
We use ball jars as a measuring device because that is what I store it in.
So, this batch was 4-to-2 blend. (4 ball jars sugar, 2 ball jars water)
which equates to 4 full ball jars of simple syrup ready to use anytime.

First:
-Measure out sugar to water ratio. 
-Next, add sugar to a large metal pot.
-Now is a good time to take the ball jars and place them in the sink in a tray and have your lids ready and your hot mittens (cooking gloves, whatever you call them!)
-Make a well in the center, then dump the water into the well and stir until blended (not disolved yet.)
-Next, turn the heat up to high. Stirring frequently until you see it start to clear a little with a light foam on top. Once you see this, you want to stir it constantly. It will go from simmer to rapid boil almost instantly when it's ready to go. Continue to stir, being careful to NOT GET ANY ON YOU! It will take your skin off, it's very HOT!
-With a metal spoon you should see through the simple syrup just like water, it will be clear. You will know you are done when this happens. (It will be at a hard boil when this happens.)
-You should already have your ball jars clean and ready to go. I place mine in a tin tray in the sink and fill the tray half way up w/ water. I place a wide mouth funnel inside the jars and take the boiling hot simple syrup and CAREFULLY fill the ball jars. Use your mitten and put the lids and rings on the jars and tighten them up. Turn the cold water on them and allow it to run in the tray. The process of the water cooling down the simple syrup will cause a vacuum in the jars and you will hear a "POP!". This will seal your ball jars and by the morning they will be cool and ready for you to handle. This simple syrup will stay good indefinitely. 

This is how I make simple syrup. Another tool in the toolbox.


----------



## joeswine

*wine buddies*

this is tom showing off his two bronze metals from the big bold red contest. WE racked 14 /6 gallon carboys and shared a good time with each other.


----------



## joeswine

*Wine buddies*

me and my wine buddy tom he is a *moderator *behind the scenes and a good wine maker as well as a wine buddy,time well spent TIME together two guys and their wine tails.


----------



## ibglowin

Joe, thanks for posting. It is really good to see you Tom!


----------



## joeswine

*Wine buddies*

I try and help out when I can.


----------



## joeswine

*Hammonton wine festival*

a great night for *thinking outside the box*


----------



## joeswine

*Thinking outside the box*

SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO WITH A LITTLE IMAGINATION AND PLANNING ,ALWAYS THINK OUT SIDE THE BOX,GO BACK AND REVIEW THE DIFFERENT STYLES OF WINE THAT WON THAT NIGHT,YOU CAN DO THE SAME..


----------



## joeswine

*Simple syrup a key tool*

simple syrup is a key tool in your tool box learn how to use it to b
Simple syrup 

simple syrup is a key component in wine making weather your boosting the alcohol level or doing a capitalizations process (same thing) or just back sweetening at the finish ,simple syrup is fundamentally a more assured way to go and the process is simple this is a tool every wine maker should have available in his or hers tool box.
To make Simple Syrup We use Pure Can Sugar Only.
Simple syrup is a 2 to 1 blend (2 parts sugar, 1 part water)
We use ball jars as a measuring device because that is what I store it in.
So, this batch was 4-to-2 blend. (4 ball jars sugar, 2 ball jars water)
which equates to 4 full ball jars of simple syrup ready to use anytime.
 
First:
-Measure out sugar to water ratio. 
-Next, add sugar to a large metal pot.
-Now is a good time to take the ball jars and place them in the sink in a tray and have your lids ready and your hot mittens (cooking gloves, whatever you call them!)
-Make a well in the center, then dump the water into the well and stir until blended (not disolved yet.)
-Next, turn the heat up to high. Stirring frequently until you see it start to clear a little with a light foam on top. Once you see this, you want to stir it constantly. It will go from simmer to rapid boil almost instantly when it's ready to go. Continue to stir, being careful to NOT GET ANY ON YOU! It will take your skin off, it's very HOT!
-With a metal spoon you should see through the simple syrup just like water, it will be clear. You will know you are done when this happens. (It will be at a hard boil when this happens.)
-You should already have your ball jars clean and ready to go. I place mine in a tin tray in the sink and fill the tray half way up w/ water. I place a wide mouth funnel inside the jars and take the boiling hot simple syrup and CAREFULLY fill the ball jars. Use your mitten and put the lids and rings on the jars and tighten them up. Turn the cold water on them and allow it to run in the tray. The process of the water cooling down the simple syrup will cause a vacuum in the jars and you will hear a "POP!". This will seal your ball jars and by the morning they will be cool and ready for you to handle. This simple syrup will stay good indefinitely. 

This is how I make simple syrup. Another tool in the toolbox. 

ack sweeten or capitalize your wines ...


----------



## joeswine

*A spanish wine tour*

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO MIGHT VENTURE TO SPAIN SOME DAY.......


----------



## joeswine

*A spanish wine tour*

THE TOUR CONTINUED...


----------



## joeswine

*A*

only a few remain...........


----------



## joeswine

*Party wines*

SUMMER TIMES HERE AND TIME FOR THE PARTY WINES,WINE COOLERS AT THERE BEST......HAS THE TASTE OF A REAL DAIQUIRI BUT WITH A WINE BASE.


----------



## joeswine

*Party wine kits*

ready for reviewing this is a great tasting summer wine kit...go back and review..................................


----------



## joeswine

*Diablo rojo*

A TOUCH OF THE SPANISH IN FLAVOR ,VERY COOL ENDING...................


----------



## joeswine

*Diablo rojo cont.*

DIABLO ROJO CONTINUED FOLLOW THE PROCESS..


----------



## joeswine

*Diablo rojo the finish*

THE END PROCESS............IT WAS WORTH THE EFFORT..

DIABLO ROJO; THIS OFF, DRY AND DARK PURPLE IN COLOR BLEND ,NOISE OF BLACKBERRY JAM MINGLED WITH CREATIVE VANILLA AROMAS AND A TOUCH OF TOBACCO AND A BRANDY STYLE FINISH YET IT IS A WINE ALL THE WAY.

SOUNDS LIKE MOUTHFUL. WHERE GONNA MAKE IT JUST THAT. OUR TWEAKS TO THIS KIT WILL BE AS FOLLOWS.

WERE GOING TO CHANGE THE YEAST ,TWO *EC 1118* THIS IS DUE TO THE TEMPERATURE FLUCTUATIONS IN OUR WORKSPACE. SECONDLY, GOING TO ADD A *SMOKED WOODEN STAVE* ALONG WITH OAK TANNINS IN THE SECONDARY. WE ARE GOING TO USE A BELLY BAND DUE TO THE TEMPERATURE IN OUR WORKSPACE. THE OAK STAVE WILL GO IN THE PRIMARY, THE OAK _TANNINS WILL GO IN THE SECONDARY_ AND LONG WITH A *HANDFUL OF FRESH BLACKBERRIES JUST SQUEEZED. THIS IS A DIFFERENT KIND OF FPAC* JUST A HANDFUL OF BERRIES. NOTHING TO OVERPOWER 
BERRIES. NOTHING TO OVERPOWER NOTHING TO OVERWHELM JUST A TOUCH OF BLACKBERRY DEPTH. REMEMBER, THIS IS STILL A ROJO AND THE STYLE IS BOLD AND FRUITY. WE MAY ALSO BRING UP THE ABV. TO 1.14. THIS ONE SHOULD TURN OUT TO BE A MOUTHFUL... FOLLOW THE FLOW..


----------



## wineforfun

joeswine said:


> FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO MIGHT VENTURE TO SPAIN SOME DAY.......



Joe,
What cities were the wineries and in? and what were the names of the wineries?

I am planning a trip to Spain next May. I have been researching wineries quite a bit over there. Some of these pictures look familiar from my research.

I will probably hit one or two sherry facilities down in the Jerez area.

Thanks.


----------



## joeswine

*Spanish wine tour*

THE WINERY WAS SOMEWHERE SOUTH MADRID A GREAT SO SIDE TRIP....


----------



## joeswine

*Spanish wine tour*

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE NEVER BEEN TO SPAIN THIS ONES FOR YOU................FOLLOW THE TOUR IT WAS HARD ROLLIG TOURFORM BARCELLONA TO MEDRID..


----------



## joeswine

*Spanish wine tour*

continued.....................................


----------



## joeswine

*Spanish wine tour*

continued............


----------



## joeswine

*Spanish wine tour*

PATIENTS WERE AT THE END.............


----------



## joeswine

*Things to remember*

BASIC WINE CHEMISTRY.
*Basic Wine Chemistry *​ 
*Chaptalization* is the process of adding sugar to unfermented grape developed by the French chemist Jean-Antoine-Claude Chaptal, for whom it was named. Contrary to popular belief, this process does not make the wine sweeter but only artificially inflates the alcohol content. Additionally, the sugar in chaptalized wine cannot be tasted. 
*Potassium Metabisulfite* is a common wine or must additive, where it forms sulfur dioxide gas (SO2). This both prevents most wild microorganisms from growing, and it acts as potent antioxidant, protecting both the color, and delicate flavors of wine. 
Typical dosage is ¼ tsps. potassium metabisulfite, per 6 gallon bucket of must (yielding roughly 75ppm of SO2) prior to fermentation, and ½ tsps. per 6 gallon bucket (150 ppm of SO2) at bottling. 
Winemaking equipment is sanitized by spraying with a 1% SO2 (2 tsp potassium metabisulfite per L) solution. 
*Potassium Sorbate* is used to inhibit molds, and yeasts in wine. Also known affectionately as “wine stabilizer”, potassium sorbate produces sorbic acid when added to wine. It serves two purposes. When active fermentation has ceased and the wine is racked for the final time after clearing, potassium sorbate will continue fermenting any residual sugar into CO2 and alcohol, but when they die no new yeast will be present to cause future fermentation. When a wine is sweetened before bottling, potassium sorbate is used to prevent refermentation when used in conjunction with potassium metabisulfite. It is primarily used with sweet wines, sparkling wines and some hard cider but may be added to table wines which exhibits difficulty in maintaining clarity after fining.


----------



## joeswine

*South jersey wine and food festival*

this year so far I was in the HAMMONTON,contest and did well this will be my first attempt at this one the judging is spot on and the affair is big time for this area,this is what ii will be entering,


----------



## joeswine

*Mays landing wine contest*

this is what i actually entered THE ZIN/POMEGRANATE TOOK A 2ND.( THEY PLACED THIS IN THE RED WINE CLASS) WHILE THE OTHER TWO TOOK 3RD PLACES IN THERE RESPECTIVE CATEGORIES.NOT BAD 3 FOR 3.


----------



## joeswine

*Hammonton wine contest*

THEY LOST THE RIBBONS? FOUND THE RIBBONS BUT ONLY SENT ME TWO??????there were 90 assorted reds in the class and about the same amount of whites, these were very creditable judges that much I know.


----------



## joeswine

*2016 Hammonton wine contest*

great night for all 250 people who attended here are my results...........................


----------



## JohnT

Congrats Joe!


----------



## joeswine

*new jersey wine contest*

Johnt, mays landing is coming around, new jersey state fair,Bacchus I'm going to try and enter them all. This contest was fun and rewarding the *Hammonton Rotary* is a great organization and does a world of good for the township of Hammonton.


----------



## Tnuscan

Way to go Joe!!


----------



## joeswine

*2016 Hammonton wine contest*

250 paid attendance :11 professional judges (_professionals choice awards_) and then the 250 becomes judges all voting on the *peoples choice* a great night for my *super Tuscan* breaking though the *big red Italian machine*, as they say ,the rest is history...


----------



## joeswine

*New jersey armature wine contest*

what's the next one coming up in this state ???


----------



## joeswine

This weekend we entered the Glassboro amateur wine Contest,a small venue so for the fun of it I entered the following.seville orange sangria,zinfindel pomegranate and finally coconut pino grigio let's see what happens.traditional wine's are normally enter here .strong reds and high profile White's let's see how things play's out.Next South Jersey food and wine festival last year I took 3rd in the reds,2 an3rd in the white s,but first Glassboro(St.Anthony festival) let's see.��


----------



## JohnT

Good luck to ya Joe!


----------



## joeswine

Glassboro haven't heard from as of yet Maybe that's not a good sign,oh well I didn't invest to much and the contest is basically for reds and whites.we'll move on.


----------



## joeswine

SouthJersey food and wine festival is in books ,best overall wine(*best of show)* and *1st* and *3rd *in the red wines will post metals and judges comments when they arrive.
*they just arrived today*, I stated early on that I would like to stay in my state for competition and I just might. The real reason I'm showing these items off is to just let you know and always keep in mind you need to *THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX, when your playing with your wine . the kits we buy and fresh juice in a pail along with fresh fruit and grapes are only the base to work off of be creative . you've seem me time and again post the *coffee port *and my tweaks, but not the Strawberry ,that came from walkers and was made in 2012 still vibrant and full of berry flavor,*a good base product and sanitation *is the key to all wine making. I'll look around and see what's coming contest wise from north jersey were the competition is at it's strongest...*


----------



## joeswine

*Mays landing wine contest*

follow up ,go back one post.


----------



## joeswine

UPDATE; so far this year we've won *1 best of show*,6 professional judges awards, 4 second place awards and 1 third place. The reason I state this is because this is what you can do when you learn to* think out side the box.*

*next North jersey...... *


----------

